# Bookmarks



## Hooked (13/12/17)

Paging (pun intended) all book-lovers - post a pic of your bookmark - old or new, scruffy or chewed.

Here are 3 new ones which I have. Which one do you like?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/17)

Not a big book reader... last book I read was the Clan of the Cave Bear and the subsequent books in the series.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (13/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not a big book reader... last book I read was the Clan of the Cave Bear and the subsequent books in the series.


----------



## Hooked (13/12/17)

@Rob Fisher Oh yes!!!! Fascinating series, but eventually I got tired of how perfect that woman was (what's her name? Ayla?)


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher Oh yes!!!! Fascinating series, but eventually I got tired of how perfect that woman was (what's her name? Ayla?)



Yip that was her... she was a rock star! But yes I hear you... she was kinda perfect!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (14/12/17)

I don't have bookmarks, but my favorite books were the Anne McCaffrey Pern series (Dragon Riders of Pern, etc.)


----------



## Stosta (15/12/17)

I'm a page-folder!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (15/12/17)

Stosta said:


> I'm a page-folder!



@Stosta No wonder you're hiding behind the couch in shame!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (15/12/17)

What? Not the bookmarks you were referring to?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (15/12/17)

craigb said:


> View attachment 116309
> 
> 
> What? Not the bookmarks you were referring to?


I thought so too at first! And I thought, "Well I can't share those without being kicked off the forum!"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Feliks Karp (15/12/17)

Stosta said:


> I'm a page-folder!



If you don''t abuse your books you don't really love them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (15/12/17)

craigb said:


> View attachment 116309
> 
> 
> What? Not the bookmarks you were referring to?



I have like 150 bookmarks and either forget to ever go back or just use the auto-fill because I'm old.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (15/12/17)

@


craigb said:


> View attachment 116309
> 
> 
> What? Not the bookmarks you were referring to?



@craigb You got me there - I never thought of that!!


----------



## Hooked (15/12/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> If you don''t abuse your books you don't really love them.



@Feliks Karp If you ever love me, I assure you I will love you back more!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/12/17)

Busy with a Jeffery Deaver series (the guy who wrote The Bone Collector) 
As for bookmarks, i just fold the page. Bookmarks dont last with me


----------



## Room Fogger (15/12/17)

Not the most glamorous, but works like a dream. 


Also handy for tank wiping while filling or spilling, or to dab the nose if needed. Easily replacable, comes in a roll, custom sizable, and 2 ply, because I love quality.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (17/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Busy with a Jeffery Deaver series (the guy who wrote The Bone Collector)
> As for bookmarks, i just fold the page. Bookmarks dont last with me



@SmokeyJoe Both you and @Stosta need to  in shame! Karma will win in the end. One day you too will be folded at the corners!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @SmokeyJoe Both you and @Stosta need to  in shame! Karma will win in the end. One day you too will be folded at the corners!


Im almost pushing 40, i already have folded corners all over me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (17/12/17)

I think we are all books in our life stories, some like me with a couple of more folded pages than others, but hope everyone is enjoying the story. That is one of the reasons why I keep go-cart tickets handy, because I can be full of it some days as well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/1/18)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (8/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 118420


Got it from my son a few years ago. 

One those weird little prize possessions that I just love!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (8/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Got it from my son a few years ago.
> 
> One those weird little prize possessions that I just love!



@Paul33 That is something to treasure forever!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @Paul33 That is something to treasure forever!


It’s awesome. He was so proud when he gave it to me and I think it’s so cool. 

Special bond between a dad and his son!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (8/1/18)

Thats amazing @Paul33
Awesome to see something like that


----------



## Paul33 (8/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thats amazing @Paul33
> Awesome to see something like that


Thanks @Silver 

He’s a book lover plus helps me mix juice so he’s the perfect minion!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

